# Does anyone know a good gastroenterologist in Houston (TX) area?



## HiMyNameIsJoe41 (Sep 14, 2002)

Hi,I've just started seeing a gastroenterologist. He has recommonded colonoscopy. But I do not know thedoctor well enough. Since colonoscopy is an invasive procedure I want to make sure it is doneby a good gastroenterologist. Does anyone know a good gastroenterologist in Houston (TX) area?thanks,Joe


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

Gastro Consultants of Houston M. Tarek Al-Assi, M.D. Ernst R. Dorsch, M.D. D. Keith Fernandez, M.D. Ira L. Flax, M.D. Robert A. Herman, M.D. Dr. Al-Assi is great! He is my doctor. I just had a colonoscopy on Friday. He is very thorough in his diagnosis and I highly recommend him. Ira Flax is also good but the wait is usually longer to get in to see him.713-461-1026


----------



## Engine23 (Nov 19, 2002)

I used to go to a doctor over near the Summit. His name is Phillip Bentlif and he is great. Spend twenty minutes discussing my various stress factors and then ordered the normal test. After the test he spent another fifteen or so minutes actually going over my diet and medication. I have since moved to the far NW side out by Compaq (HP) and had my first visit with a new doctor named Dr. Toland and he is also very nice.Good Luck finding a good doctor and one covered by your insurance


----------

